# ran out of rat food!?



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

we ran out of food (for te rats, not groceries) completely, and wont be able to buy more for awhile, what can we feed them until we can buy food? just vegtables and meats from our dinnners and stuff? thank you


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

......

How long is a while?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that is a very good question, probably a few days, since it's 1:40 am, im not going to bother my father and ask when right now because he would get so mad that i dont even know what would happen.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Well... I hate to say it, but you are going to get a lot of **** from others here about this issue. I don't think there is any "people food" that is going to fully give the rats what they need, but I would look at the Subi's mix and see if you have anything that is in the mix in your pantry. 

Your sig shows you used to have a dog, so there may be some leftover dog food... I don't know.

I don't want to judge, but this isn't very responsible, or at least... it seems like that. I know people fall on hard times, so I don't want to prejudge as sometimes hard times happen. Just know that by asking this very question, people here are going to give you some lectures. 

I don't know much about what types of human food can feed rats for a few days. Wild rats live off of scraps all the time, it may not be healthy, but they live. I am sure your rats aren't going to die from eating unhealthy for a couple days, but I think you should, if this isn't a "hard times" event, do your best to plan ahead better.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

frozen or fresh veggies and fruit, cooked chicken, beef, lamb (making sure there is minimal fat left on any of the meat), muesli (sugar free), just about anything that you eat. my ratties eat mostly people food anyway, but they still have rat blocks in the cages. the girls dont like them at all and will only touch them if there's nothing else, but the boys go nuts over them (funny really seeing as until i got them, they never ever had real rat food).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sadly it happens. I rely on other people to help me get my food and I have had to run out and make up Suebee's mix or even just mix the remaining blocks with good dog kibble for a day or 2 to eke it out.

Not too much fruit...see if you can get grains.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

we've been making them pasta, plain oatmeal, vegtables, and part of dinner (as usual) my parents are going to a new years party so there won't be the buying of food tonight >< we have never let it go that long before, we usually buy more when there's about 1/4 of the container left, i guess we were just really busy with christmas and stuff (none of our relatives are close to us so we have to do a bit of travelling). im not letting this happen again


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

my rats never eat their regular rat food.
we always end up giving them some of ours. :roll:


----------

